# Boot tight in heelcup, an issue?



## blackbeard (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm no expert, but I went through something similar with some K2 bindings I just purchased and ended up with the larger size. I liked having the ability to make adjustments (not maxed out) and I've read that tighter bindings can cause snow accumulation? Again, just what I've read.


----------



## King_Pin_Rich (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks for the reply Blackbeard.

The large certainly leaves me more room for adjustment should I ever need to go larger(would I :dunno:?). The only concerning me is the loose fit with the boot just sitting in the binding, theres a good 1cm of gap around the side of the binding and boot on the Large when wedged up one side, which i'm worried might translate to feeling sloppy unless I really crank on the rachets. 
On the medium its about right, although tight at the heelcup.

Dull question I know but thanks for the input.
Hoping to get out this weekend if the weather holds!


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I prefer tighter fitting bindings--less slop and better response, not to mention lighter. As long as its not too tight, like actually stuck and hard to get in/out, I'd stick with the smaller size option.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

A agree with Triple8Sol. I prefer the tighter fit. Same reasons. Less slop, better response, etc. Consider yourself lucky the binding fits tight.


----------



## dubstatic (Jan 4, 2013)

I sort of have the same problem. I rock a 10.5 32 boot and always have issues sizing my bindings. My last burton bindings gave me the most trouble. A large was to big and a med was almost to small. I ended up this year with a set of ride bindings in a size large that fist 9-12. I tried my boot in the xl(11+)ride binding the there was more then half an inch all the way around between the boot and bindings. it seems like having a size 10 boot is the worse size to have


----------



## dubstatic (Jan 4, 2013)

I felt like I always had slop in the large burtons no matter how hard I tightened the bindings too.


----------



## sxdaca (Oct 5, 2012)

my boots are 10.5 and they are very chunky. i got into a pair of medium IPOs. my heels felt trap in the heelcup of the binding and loved that feeling. it gives you a better response.


----------

